# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ASP.NET Core >  استفاده از پکیج ها

## jaykob

با سلام 

خواستم بدونم با توجه به وضع اینترنت و عدم دسترسی به Nuget آیا می توان به صورت آفلاین پکیج ها رو نصب کرد ؟ 

با تشکر

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

بله. شما در تنظیمات Nuget و پکیج ها در ویژوال استودیو می توانید یک فولدر رو بعنوان Package Source تعریف کنید.

----------


## jaykob

> بله. شما در تنظیمات Nuget و پکیج ها در ویژوال استودیو می توانید یک فولدر رو بعنوان Package Source تعریف کنید.


با سلام 

تشکر از پاسخ شما . به دلیل اینکه گوگلی برای جستجو وجود نداره اینجا سوالم رو مجبورم بپرسم . من تنظیمات Offline Package رو دیدم ولی نمی دونم چطوری باید بهش اضافه کنم . به طور مثال ef core رو نیاز داشته باشم چطور باید به این لیست Offline ها اضافه کنم ؟ در دیگر پروژه هام این پکیج ها رو نصب دارم آیا می شه از اونجا آورد ؟

با تشکر

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

اکثر پکیج هایی که قبلا باهاشون کار کرده اید از قبل توسط ویژوال استودیو در یک فولدر بنام Package Cache ذخیره شده اند، بنابراین وقتی پروژه جدیدی ایجاد کنید این پکیج ها از اون فولدر خوانده می شوند و مشکلی بخاطر عدم دسترسی به اینترنت وجود نخواهد داشت.

پکیج های دیگر رو هم اگر فایل .nupkg اش رو داشته باشید می توانید آنها را در یک فولدر مشخص قرار داده و رفرنس اون فولدر رو در ویژوال استودیو در بخشی که گفتم اضافه کنید.

----------

